# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Stropharia coronilla

## Azuer

_Stropharia coronilla_ es una especie muy frecuente en praderas y otras zonas herbosas abiertas. Podría confundirse con el champiñón de campo (_Agaricus campestris_) que crece en los mismos sitios, pero del que se diferencia por los colores amarillentos del sombrero y el anillo estriado en su cara superior. Además, las láminas del champiñón son libres, mientras que las de _Stropharia coronilla_ se adhieren al pie.

Saludos.

----------

HUESITO (20-dic-2014),Los terrines (20-dic-2014),willi (22-dic-2014)

----------

